# Konsole working only root user



## pauloperes (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I have installed FreeBSD  + Kde, the Konsole terminal only works when a login with root user.

When I login with my user and try to open the konsole terminal, this close. 

My user is at groups: operator and wheel.

How solve this?

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## m6tt (Oct 4, 2012)

Try to run Konsole from an xterm or shell and post the output.


----------

